# Vango Kela Tall Inflatable Awning for sale.



## Paddy7 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a used awning for sale which is on ebay I am looking for £250 or nearest offer, I have it erected at home for viewing if required.

See advert item No331451022639

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/331451022639?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Drop me a PM if you are interested.

Paddy.


----------

